

48-Hour startup challenge - wheresclark

Hi all,<p>My challenge this weekend is to come up with a startup idea and validate it in 48-hours.<p>My idea: A hassle-free way to book kayak rentals online. So many kayak rental companies don't have a presence online, and those that do, have a terrible (if anything at all) booking system. I want to make it super-fast and easy for kayak rental companies to add their products and prices to the site. People wanting to go for a kayak can easily see the nearest rental place near them and book online quickly and easily.<p>I've thrown together a landing page - www.sneakypaddle.com<p>I'd appreciate any thoughts or suggestions you clever folk have.<p>Cheers,<p>Clark
======
jonaphin
You should run some A/B Testing on your landing page.

For example, try a version that specifies the state in which you live and one
without. This should give you better conversion metrics.

~~~
wheresclark
Thanks Jonaphin, I'll get to work building a few options.

------
dragos2
Last summer I found the best online renting service:
<http://sloepdelen.nl/en/howdoesitwork>

------
wheresclark
Thanks marshwah!

------
marshwah
Well done mate!

